# Advice article of the week - Free Sample Rental Agreement



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2013)

After getting 2 calls just today about sample agreements, I realized that all of our agreements arent actually HTML pages, but pdf's or word docs, and those pretty much suck for anyone locating them in an internet search.

I converted Steve Nelson's pdf into an actual webpage for linking thru the TUG advice section.

I hope to convert the others as well!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/free-timeshare-rental-agreement-template.html


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Brian


----------

